

Introduction to Higher Order Functions - michaelsbradley
http://comp-phil.blogspot.com/2015/05/intro-to-higher-order-functions.html

======
v33ra
Been using these for a long time but never realized that there's a technical
term. Closure and callback functions are the terms that I know of about
returning functions from and passing functions to other functions.

